# Absolute worst movie ever



## Zumoku (Dec 2, 2013)

What was the worst movie you've ever seen? 

I had to sit through 1984, and it was horrible. Absolutely and completely horrible. (Book was much better!)


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 2, 2013)

Zumoku said:


> I had to sit through 1984, and it was horrible. Absolutely and completely horrible. (Book was much better!)



What's wrong with you 

As for the worst movie... hmm tough choice since most bad movies end up being hillarious


----------



## Lace (Dec 2, 2013)

fukkin superbabies


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 2, 2013)

It's impossible to really tell this because most of the truly awful films are direct-to-Video releases no one would watch.

"Tales from the Quadead Zone" and "Criminally Insane 2" would be up there, although my most hated films are "Bloody Murder" and "Terror Toons".

"1984"...pfsh, you don't know what a bad movie truly is...lol.


----------



## Justice (Dec 2, 2013)

Movie Fucking 43!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2013)

You think 1984 is the worst movie ever made?

So, you've seen like, four movies. Right?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2013)

What's with all of the 1984 threads all of a sudden?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 2, 2013)

I never like calling anything the worst because it is somewhat (if not mostly) subjective. However, there are a bunch of movies I really hate, hard to pick anyone specifically as a winner.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2013)

It's unarguably a 100% subjective statement. There are too many bad movies for me to pick a definitive worst.


----------



## Ae (Dec 2, 2013)

InAPPropriate Comedy


----------



## Kanga (Dec 2, 2013)

The Last Airbender and Dragon Ball Evolution because they were horrible interpretations of my two favorite series.

I've seen bad movies in the past (some of which gave me a good laugh), but these two specifically made me angry.


----------



## Jena (Dec 2, 2013)

Are we talking so-bad-it's-funny or so-bad-it-hurts?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2013)

I wouldn't put a movie that I derived enjoyment from on a "worst" list, even if it was terribly made, personally.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Dec 2, 2013)

Kanga said:


> The Last Airbender and Dragon Ball Evolution because they were horrible interpretations of my two favorite series.
> 
> I've seen bad movies in the past (some of which gave me a good laugh), but these two specifically made me angry.


...my life six weeks after seeing these films was an utter shambles. I think I had problems going to the toilet six weeks after seeing these films.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 3, 2013)

I was gonna say Catwoman, Electra, (insert genre) movie, or Pluto nash


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I wouldn't put a movie that I derived enjoyment from on a "worst" list, even if it was terribly made, personally.



Objective quality > Personal enjoyment


----------



## Sora (Dec 3, 2013)

4way tie
Jack and Jill
The Room
Batman and Robin
The Last Airbender


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 3, 2013)

Stunna said:


> It's unarguably a 100% subjective statement. There are too many bad movies for me to pick a definitive worst.



Not always. There are things such as plot holes that can be objective. I mean, you can factually tell when they exist.  



Mider T said:


> Objective quality > Personal enjoyment



Correct when trying to define "worst" but I always rate movies off of personal enjoyment. Beings as that's what I watch them for in the first place.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 3, 2013)

There are uncountable bad movies out there, but if you talk about quality/production cost ratio, Transformers 2 has to be one of, if not the lowest.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Objective quality > Personal enjoyment


There's no such thing as objective quality. Every standard we use to gauge a film's quality are either self-made or derived from someone's opinion on how film should be.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2013)

Another problem with the title of worse movie ever is that to even attempt a guess, you need to have seen every bad movie of all time...something even I can never accomplish. 

A group effort to decide usually comes up with something stupid like Troll 2. Troll 2 is nowhere near the worst.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2013)

I've seen alot of bad bollywood films. Basically I've seen hell, and Batman and Robin looks like a masterpiece in comparison to some of those films.


----------



## monafifia (Dec 5, 2013)

Batman and Robin definitely


----------



## eHav (Dec 5, 2013)

worst movie i ever paid to see was the tree of life


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 5, 2013)

Superbabies.  The horror.... the horror...


----------



## Kuya (Dec 6, 2013)

Dragonball Evolution

weed didn't even help


----------



## Fay (Dec 11, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> Movie Fucking 43!


This. Worst movie by far.

It was the first time I wanted to walk out of a cinema, but I didn't because I kept forcing myself to think that *maybe* it will become good.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 18, 2013)

Im not going to post movies that are shit tier that you can see on google search but in my opinion the shittiest movies that were overhyped too much. I can name two for now:

The Hunger Games part 1

Prometheus


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 18, 2013)

Anything by Uwe Boll
The Scary movie series(they are a guilt pleasure but become worse each sequel)
Transformers 2
Star Wars episode II

Plenty of other candidates for me.


----------



## eluna (Dec 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywaR-Lq_ayk[/YOUTUBE]
I just saw a little and my eyes bleed for real


----------



## Gin (Dec 19, 2013)

If I only include movies that I've watched in theaters, Seven Pounds and Killing Them Softly are the first that come to mind.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 19, 2013)

The Wickerman was funny and bad at the same time.


----------



## Easley (Dec 19, 2013)

Howard the Duck
Battlefield Earth



			
				Tranquil Fury said:
			
		

> Anything by Uwe Boll



Boll has made a good movie, surprisingly enough.

Rampage

Yeah, the production values are shit but it actually felt like someone on a rampage. I give him credit for that.


----------



## Detective (Dec 19, 2013)

Master of Disguise.

Seriously, nothing will unfortunately ever top this as the worst film of all time.

My soul still weeps for those nearly 2 hours of time I cannot get back.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Dec 19, 2013)

My friend conned me into seeing The Davinci Code with him back when it hit theaters. It was bad, real bad.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2013)

spring breakers was an awful movie was bored all through it. Also dragon ball evolution


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2013)

I have no idea.

I know that I really hate House of the Dead.  And I wish that I had never watched it.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 21, 2013)

Kanga said:


> The Last Airbender and Dragon Ball Evolution because they were horrible interpretations of my two favorite series.
> 
> I've seen bad movies in the past (some of which gave me a good laugh), but these two specifically made me angry.


----------



## Monna (Dec 21, 2013)

Gideon's Trumpet was the most boring piece of shit conceived. I'm offended that it's a real movie.


----------



## Kanga (Dec 21, 2013)

Just saw The Seamstress...and yeah, it's  surely going down in my top ten.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2013)

the tree of life for me

Man, I am ANGRY at that terrible movie


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Frost said:


> If I only include movies that I've watched in theaters, Seven Pounds and Killing Them Softly are the first that come to mind.



Killing them softly was a slow burn movie

If you didn't know that going in I could see how you wouldn't like it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 21, 2013)

John Carter and Battleshit ruin the main actor career for life .


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 21, 2013)

Birdemic: Shock and Terror (enough said)
The Legend of the Titanic (everyone survives!)
Solarbabies (ultimate 80s cheese)
Monster a Go-go (acknowledged by MST3K as the worst film featured)


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't watch often new movies and I mostly watch the movies I already like so it's very possible there are worse films than this, but from the movies I have seen this comes to my mind:

Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones - Worst of the prequels in my opinion.

Oh, and also a movie I saw on tv, can't remember it's name but it had babies with ninja skills, pure shit.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 22, 2013)

Ghost Lake

no contest


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 22, 2013)

Battlefield Earth easily.

Not a single thing is right with this one.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 22, 2013)

Alexander: Overstuffed turkey.  Not even Rosario Dawson could save it.
Zardoz: Ultimate 70s cheese.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 22, 2013)

Warm Bodies. It's impossible to take it seriously. 

Zombies becoming alive thanks to fuzzy feelings? It's beyond silly.

I knew it was gonna be bad before watching it, and confirmed it after I did. 

The only reason I sat through it was that going to the cinema is a kinda sacred tradition to me and there were no other options left.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 22, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Warm Bodies. It's impossible to take it seriously.
> 
> Zombies becoming alive thanks to fuzzy feelings? It's beyond silly.



Thats the Point...


Any way Charlies Angels Full throttle and Southland Tales are both unwatchable.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtNM2Kr6QnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 24, 2013)

I checked my lowest ratings on IMDB and some honorable mentions are : At first sight(Blind dude Val Kilmer falls in love with Mira sorvino), GI JOE Rise of the Cobra, Transformers : Revenge of the fallen, The New World, Friends with Benefits, Only God Forgives(though I may have been a bit unfair to this one).

Damn I've rated lots of movies below 5


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 25, 2013)

Home Alone 4 and The Last Airbender.


----------



## Federer (Dec 25, 2013)

Ultraviolet.

I stopped watching after 10 minutes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Warm Bodies. It's impossible to take it seriously.
> 
> Zombies becoming alive thanks to fuzzy feelings? It's beyond silly.
> 
> ...



um, you weren't suppose to take it as a serious Zombie film..


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 26, 2013)

Son of the Mask
Battlefield Earth
Jack and Jill 
and Battleship

Just all God awful


----------



## Neji (Dec 26, 2013)

The Dead Space animated movie was amusingly bad. 1/10 would recommend.. for comedic purposes.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 27, 2013)

Sucker Punch is the worst film I've ever seen that can't even be enjoyed on an ironic level.


----------



## Kenshi (Dec 28, 2013)

Highlander 2.

It shits all over the back-story, has terrible effects and dialogue.

And the plot makes no sense!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 2, 2014)

The Scarlet Letter has to be up there. I had to watch it for an English class way back in high school, horrible movie.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 2, 2014)

The Hunger Games 

Everything about it was complete and utter dog shit. 

Never watched the sequel though. Jennifer Lawrence should go back to acting school.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Katou (Jan 2, 2014)

Jack and Jill  

seriously .. it's just Unwatchable


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2014)

People saying The Room .


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 2, 2014)

Disaster Movie

/thread


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2014)

Gonna throw in Only God Forgives. Terrible movie.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 2, 2014)

Rocky Horror Picture Show

/thread


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 2, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Gonna throw in Only God Forgives. Terrible movie.



Uhm no.
It was a good movie that was just horribly miscast which caused the movie to be a poorly executed. If an actor who had more range (I love Gosling, but the man doesn't have a ton of range) played Julian, it would be been a very very good film.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 2, 2014)

full featured films or do we include b movies


----------



## Mael (Jan 2, 2014)

Anything Nensense recommends and...........

The Notebook or the movies with those guinea pigs.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 2, 2014)

You're tearing me apart Palpatine.


----------



## Harard (Jan 2, 2014)

Superbabies and Disaster Movie


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 2, 2014)

Mael said:


> Anything Nensense recommends and...........
> 
> The Notebook or the movies with those guinea pigs.



I tend to enjoy everything from Ingmar Bergman, Andrei Tarkovsky, Stanley Kubrick, Sidney Lumet, Paul Thomas Anderson, Nicolas Winding Refn, Spike Jonze, Charlie Kaufman, Derek Cianfrance, Akira Kurosawa, Richard Linklater, Park Chan-wook, Martin Scorsese, and David Lynch. Everything I recommend in terms of film is pure patrician.


----------



## SLB (Jan 2, 2014)

[youtube]UhQst2mFlJM[/youtube]


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Uhm no.
> It was a good movie that was just horribly miscast which caused the movie to be a poorly executed. If an actor who had more range (I love Gosling, but the man doesn't have a ton of range) played Julian, it would be been a very very good film.



It would have been shit no matter who you cast. It isn't really hard to stare at the camera for the entire film. Not much actual acting even needed to be done. 

You could grab any bum off the street and get the same result minus the fact that they wouldn't be as pretty to look at as Gossling (no homo). 

Terrible, lazy movie. One of the worst this year and this year has already been only mediocre at best.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 2, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> It would have been shit no matter who you cast. It isn't really hard to stare at the camera for the entire film. Not much actual acting even needed to be done.
> 
> You could grab any bum off the street and get the same result minus the fact that they wouldn't be as pretty to look at as Gossling (no homo).
> 
> Terrible, lazy movie. One of the worst this year and this year has already been only mediocre at best.



Was there not enough action, explosions, and spoonfeeding for you? Because clearly you just didn't get it. (then again, you are a Naruto fan after all)

And Gosling was miscast, you can do a lot more with acting than just line delivery. Gosling didn't have the range to portray the proper intimidating screen presence of Julian.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Was there not enough action, explosions, and spoonfeeding for you? Because clearly you just didn't get it.



My favorite genre is comedy which rarely has action so your point is stupid. But nice try at appealing to intelligence. Sorry I don't find watching paint dry as interesting as you. 



> And Gosling was miscast, you can do a lot more with acting than just line delivery. Gosling didn't have the range to portray the proper intimidating screen presence of Julian.



His range was fine. He had at least 3 or 4 different stares.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 2, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> My favorite genre is comedy which rarely has action so your point is stupid. But nice try at appealing to intelligence. Sorry I don't find watching paint dry as interesting as you.
> 
> 
> 
> His range was fine. He had at least 3 or 4 different stares.



A Naruto fan whose favorite genre is comedy?
Mmhm. I've won here and I'm done here.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> A Naruto fan whose favorite genre is comedy?
> Mmhm. I've won here and I'm done here.



Concession accepted.


----------



## Zay (Jan 4, 2014)

The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn

never a fan, decided to watch final movie. Finale was horseshit! I want my money back.


----------



## Zumoku (Jan 26, 2014)

Zay said:


> The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn
> 
> never a fan, decided to watch final movie. Finale was horseshit! I want my money back.



Ew. Twilight. 

Lol, but I'm so glad everyone is done hating on it. Not that I like it, but it was just annoying to always hear about it.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

Sharknado. 

did you know they're making a Sharknado 2?


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 27, 2014)

James Bond said:


> You're tearing me apart Palpatine.



O hai James


----------



## Jeff (Jan 27, 2014)

Uzumaki.

I loved the manga, and the movie was a disgrace.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 27, 2014)

90% of the Bollywood movies made from 1990 onwards.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2014)

were they especially good pre-1990?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2014)

I refuse to believe Sharknado was worse than the majority of the Asylum's output. I've seen "Mega Shark Vs Giant Octopus", which sucked and that apparently isnt even among the worst.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 27, 2014)

There are quite a few people in this thread who need to watch more movies if they consider some of what they've named the worst.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 27, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> were they especially good pre-1990?



For anyone not Indian, they may be absurd. But it is vastly significant to the Indian society and culture. They are very deeply embedded in traditions of the country. There was a lot of simple and honest cinema in 50s, 60s,70s and 80s. They were making movies for showing something interesting or sending a message.
90s was ubershit, every movie was full of angst and looks like whole country was burning down.
2000 onwards it seems suddenly everyone has so much money and everything is rosy and glamorous. Also they have find a formula to make movies in 1998 which they use to make every movie since then. All movies in 20xx is product of this formula, sadly there are enough stupid people in India who watch this crap and give movie makers buttloads of money to continue creating the huge pile of shit.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 27, 2014)

The Room is so bad, it's good.

The Last Airbender is so bad I want to kill everything.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 27, 2014)

I just watched Nostalgia Critics' review of _The Room_ a couple of days ago.

You're right; it is hilariously awful. 

I'd watch it, though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2014)

For those who think films like "Twilight" or "The Last Airbender" is the worst ever- and I am no fan of either of those- you need to watch

- Bloody Murder
- Terror Toons
- Tales from the Quadead Zone.
- Criminally Insane 2.
- Ghosts of Sodom
- Flight of Fury

Those are especially awful, among my most hated films, but even I wouldnt claim they are among the worst...and yet they make the films you think are the worst look like classics in comparison.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2014)

Martial.  Is Legend of Hercules going to be a strong contender for worst film of 2014?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 27, 2014)

initpidzero said:


> 90% of the Bollywood movies made from 1990 onwards.



Wrong
[YOUTUBE]tsRgtaS70WA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Martial.  Is Legend of Hercules going to be a strong contender for worst film of 2014?



It would be hard to top.

So far, this year blows...but to be fair, it is January- only rivaled by February and September in terms of awfulness.

Edit: Also, if memory serves, there were MORE awful movies in Jan of last year.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2014)

The Condemed.


It actually made me angry. Like a legitimate  chemical reaction in my brain.


----------



## Jeepers Creepers (Feb 1, 2014)

Supergirl.  It's the classic tale of a bad movie - nothing works out.  Bad acting, lots of plot holes, characters who fuck around when they're supposed to be saving the world, a romantic plot tumor, a bland character who borders on being too perfect, and people acting stupid as they only can in a movie - like norms trying to fist fight the girl with superpowers.  Also, way too long.


----------



## Jado (Feb 1, 2014)

Skyline - such a horrible movie. I could not believe what I was watching. 
G.I Joe - What the fuck?
Inspector Gadget 2 - The acting and story was so horrific. I wasn't expecting much, but a really horrible kids movie.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 2, 2014)

Last Airbender


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 2, 2014)

Don't even have to think about it. _The Room_ is easily the worst movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 2, 2014)

There are too many. The last one i saw was

The Starving Games

I Still don't get why anyone would fund this crap...


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 2, 2014)

Home Alone 4 is the worst movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 13, 2014)

I can literally shit out a better movie than anything from this list:

Date movie

epic movie

freddy got fingered

jackass movie

k-on movie

disaster movie

showdown in little tokyo

freedom writers

every rob schneider movie (how did this fuck wit ever get a role in any film to begin with?)

robocop 3

mortal kombat (inb4 shitty "you never had a childhood" argument)

mortal kombat annihilation

catwoman

dragon ball evolution

the last airbender

every adam sandler movie

son of the mask

all the leprechaun movies

blood sport

all the saw movies

all the scream movies

both street fighter live action movies


----------



## Utz (Feb 14, 2014)

Twilight: New Moon.


----------



## kluang (Feb 14, 2014)

Batman and Robin


----------



## martryn (Feb 15, 2014)

I more or less agreed with you, Majinsage, until you hit Bloodsport. 

Now, I'm not saying Bloodsport is a great film.  I'm not saying that it's a mediocre movie.  It might even be a bad movie.  But from a manly perspective, it's one of the greatest films of all time.  Watching guys using different fighting styles beat the shit out of each other?  That's basically what the first UFC bout was about.  It's in our blood to want to watch this.  You can't say it's one of the worst films of all time.

While I agree with the Scream films and the Saw films, the first Scream movie wasn't bad, and the first Saw movie, I'd argue, was actually pretty good.  At least, much better than _any_ of the Final Destination films, which were basically just Rube Goldberg devices set up with the intention to kill. 

My list of the top ten worst films I've ever seen:
TIED 8. Quarantine (15/100)


			
				martryn's Criticker review said:
			
		

> A pretty shitty horror film. The premise is good, but toward the end of the film the "lost footage" camera shit starts hurting your eyes. Not to mention that the lead chick is about the worst person you'd want to watch in a crisis situation. I hear the original Spanish film, Rec, is actually quite good, so pass on this and watch that instead. I wish I had.



TIED 8. Richie Rich (15/100)


> One of the worst ideas for an adaptation of all time. This is what probably drove Macaulay Culkin to hard drugs and Michael Jackson.



TIED 8. Weekend at Bernie's II (15/100)


> Here's another movie that didn't need a sequel. Pass on this. If you loved the first film, like I did, don't ruin the experience by watching this piece of shit, where you have to stretch your believability beyond it's limits.



TIED 6. Inspector Gadget (13/100)

TIED 6. Jonah Hex (13/100)


> How the fuck did they get so many halfway decent actors to star in this shit fest of a film? Also surprising, I saw this less than three years ago and I had to watch the entire trailer before I remembered anything about it.



5. Rabbit-Proof Fence (12/100)

4. The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle (11/100)


> This film might have had potential if it were aimed more toward adults. Do kids these days even know who Rocky and Bullwinkle are?



TIED 2. Delta Farce (10/100)


> They made us watch this at Basic Training for some reason. I would have rather gotten smoked. For the entire length of the film.



TIED 2. Homeward Bound II: Lost in San Francisco (10/100)

1. Kangaroo Jack (7/100)


> So fucking bad. Even the premise to this movie is bad. It's not even toted for kids. You'd think, kangaroo, must be a kids film. Wow.


----------



## Violence (Mar 1, 2014)

"The Room" is the fucking shit movie I've ever seen in my life...


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 1, 2014)

If there is a movie worse than Battle: Los Angeles, I haven't seen it.

Dragonball Evolution is a pretty strong contender, though; it's actually hard to say which one is worse.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 7, 2014)

Anything by Jason Friedberg and Aaron Seltzer, Worse even than what The Asylum make, and that's saying a Hell of a lot.


----------



## Matariki (Mar 7, 2014)

anything with Will Smith in it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 7, 2014)

Thorin said:


> anything with Will Smith in it



Look at how wrong this wrong opinion is.


----------



## Kid (Mar 15, 2014)

Dragonball Evolution 

terrible just terrible


----------



## James Bond (Mar 15, 2014)

Dragonball Evolution, Epic Movie, Disaster Movie

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tihG_2BSUqg[/YOUTUBE]

Ugh, so bad.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2014)

Thorin said:


> anything with Will Smith in it





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Look at how wrong this wrong opinion is.


To be fair, he is in a lot of garbage.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2014)

I dont see how the Starving Games could be worse than Disaster Movie- the only film that literally made me physically ill.


----------



## FrozenSteel (Mar 26, 2014)

Well... I don't watch 'bad movies'


----------



## Majinsaga (Mar 26, 2014)

Forgot to mention sucker punch. That shit's an abomination.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 26, 2014)

GI Joe and the sequel. Just plain terrible.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 28, 2014)

the one i legit-ly pay (Original DVD or Movie theater) : divergent.
I've seen in general (botleg included) : after earth


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Mar 28, 2014)

The worst movies I have ever seen would have to be the spoof movies they make like epic movie and disaster movie or the scary movies incept for the second scary movie that was funny.


----------



## Itachinator (Mar 30, 2014)

This is solely my opinion but Cloverfield is a god awful movie.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 30, 2014)

Worst movie ever? The Dark Knight, total shit....Now Green Lantern on the other hand.


----------



## Annamay (Apr 3, 2014)

Batman & Robin (1997) was so bad it hurts.  That's the worst movie most people would be familiar with. 

Honestly, worst movie I've ever seen was an indie called Otto; or Up With Dead People. I kinda asked for it. It was instantly available on Netflix and the description messed me up, so I basically watched it because I _knew_ it would be bad. Pretty much wasn't anything but awkward, nonexistent plot featuring awkward, boring characters having awkward gay zombie sex.


----------



## Itachinator (Apr 3, 2014)

Annamay said:


> Batman & Robin (1997) was so bad it hurts.  That's the worst movie most people would be familiar with.
> 
> Honestly, worst movie I've ever seen was an indie called Otto; or Up With Dead People. I kinda asked for it. It was instantly available on Netflix and the description messed me up, so I basically watched it because I _knew_ it would be bad. Pretty much wasn't anything but awkward, nonexistent plot featuring awkward, boring characters having awkward gay zombie sex.



Sounds like my kind of movie... It's on Netflix you say?


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 4, 2014)

Grown Ups 2.... It was playing in the background and I was mostly hearing it and it sucked. 

Can't believe this made more than Pacific Rim still


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 4, 2014)

Mortal Kombat Annihilation


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 4, 2014)

That was so bad I laughed. Splice may not be the worst movie necessarily but it is up there as one of the worst movies in history.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 4, 2014)

From the ones that I can remember, it would be "A date movie" starring Willow from Buffy.
Some of my friends made me watch it together with them, saying it would be so bad its good.
But nope, it was so bad it was terrible instead.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 4, 2014)

Gonna say the Room. Even watched it with Rifftrax ripping on the movie, and somehow even that wasn't pleasant .


----------



## martryn (Apr 4, 2014)

There is still not enough talk about Kangaroo Jack in this thread.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 4, 2014)

Overall terrible acting and it made no sense at all


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 11, 2014)

Gotta add Criminally Insane cause idk what the fuck I just watched.


----------

